# Barista Express for £365



## simpleusername (Apr 15, 2015)

If ordered in Black sesame on Amazon !

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sage-BES875UK-Barista-Express-Stainless/dp/B077YZXR1W/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1FUY7ND2O6175&keywords=sage+barista+express&qid=1574112403&sprefix=sage+bar%2Caps%2C138&sr=8-1


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Best be quick though. Offer runs out at midnight!


----------



## Wellsy5 (Nov 19, 2019)

Likewise, I also ordered the Barista Express in black. I've been watching and researching for the past week, so the price drop to 365 was an instant bargain!

Just wondering now whether the black was the right choice... like the silver too...?

(Ps - the deal is still on-going and is likely to continue through Black Friday.)


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone on here have any experience with these machines? I'm researching for my neighbour and want to know if it holds temp properly without the need to temp surf.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry, scratch that. He's looking at the Duo Temp Pro.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Milanski said:


> Sorry, scratch that. He's looking at the Duo Temp Pro.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


 Fairly sure they both have similar internals. The temperature stability is quite good; apart from the fact it's a single boiler, so pulling the espresso first is generally advised before steaming milk.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It uses a thermocoil not a boiler. Rather different animal.

John

-


----------



## Wellsy5 (Nov 19, 2019)

Correction to my last post... looks like most sites have reset their prices to around £428. Although, Amazon do still have the silver one at £365...for now.

I expect the price may drop again actually on Black Friday, especially given AO.com have their BFCOFFEE 10% off code still.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

ajohn said:


> It uses a thermocoil not a boiler. Rather different animal.
> John
> -


Ok, so fast heat up at least?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeinator (Aug 4, 2019)

These are back again for £365 at Curry's and AO. DTP for £199 at John Lewis, Amazon.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Kaffeinator said:


> These are back again for £365 at Curry's and AO. DTP for £199 at John Lewis, Amazon.


Silver BE is £364.99 at Amazon too for the next 8 hours.


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

I considered the DTP but many reports suggest that temperature is too low and results are not that great.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Bica60s said:


> I considered the DTP but many reports suggest that temperature is too low and results are not that great.


Saying that in as many different threads that are loosely connected to a dtp as you can find (this one for example is clearly for the Barista express) doesn't make it true. Plenty of people have got decent results out of one.


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

True but it's not just here I've been reading about it.


----------

